# Interesting catfishing website .... post your favorites !!!



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

i'm sure some of you have already seen this one but i thought i'd post anyways. If anyone has any websites they know of about catfishing please post them.

http://www.bigcatdiaries.com/


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the link to my catfishing site.

http://thefishfinder.com/members/jack/


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool site Tadpole.. check out this picture I nabbed from there:


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

I guess that proves the ole' saying ... big fish like big baits LOL

by the way, how's the cattin' in the Ohio River near Cinci Fishman ? any good bank access points for fishing ?


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh ... and Thanks "Flathunter " for sharing your site, i checked it all out and found some helpful info. as well as enjoyed the pictures. I can't wait to catch my first flathead, i got my rigs all ready and i plan on spending some time fishing areas i have never really fished in the past. All i have mostly done is fish lakes from the bank, this year i want to hit some tailwaters below some dams along the Ohio river and plan on a few trips to the Muskingum River. I'm sure with some invested time and planning i will eventually have some luck. 
I started a folder and have copied many things off of here and other websites such as tips, rigs, baits and places to find fish. I have also updated some of my tackle such as some bigger circle hooks, small floats to use behind bait on my slip rigs to keep bait suspended a little off bottom, some heavier swivels and sinkers for river fishing etc. I'm ready to go give it my best try .....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

May as well join us if you have not already  
Join the Fight for TROPHY Catfish
Catfish Anglers Society


----------



## JeremyLeach (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is the address to my site.
www.tanglingwithcatfish.com


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com

Our links page has some good sites also.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

is a paylaker site. How come no one has posted Doc's site?


----------



## JeremyLeach (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is Doc's site. It's really good. He is the one that helped me get mine started and has been really helpful.
www.hookedoncatfish.com


----------

